# Need AZ C-39, L39 or Dual K79 License immediately



## marysanderssallaway (Jul 21, 2011)

Looking for an existing license & qualifying party that can voluntarily cancel existing license and apply for new license under our HVAC company name. All legal and for a fee.
Will also consider joint venture with existing AZ licensed company.
Thx!


----------



## refermadness (Jun 23, 2011)

What kind of hustle are you running man? You getting sued or something?


----------



## marysanderssallaway (Jul 21, 2011)

*No hustle*

No hustle, just need to get a new company licensed so we can start generating revenue!


----------



## refermadness (Jun 23, 2011)

sure


----------

